# NILIF Poll



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After hijacking a thread, some of us were wondering how many people use NILIF.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Selzer! I use strict NILIF on puppies until the rules are established, then relax a bit on the strictness, at about a year old.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine is a bit of several of those options, but I chose "I use parts of NILIF" because it seemed the best fit.

I start all puppies off with pretty strict NILIF. They do have toys in the xpen when inside for free time, etc. Things like not bolting out the door in front of me, having to sit for a treat/toy, having to sit, wait, and make eye contact for all meals, etc. 

I don't enforce it with adults all the time, though will routinely do things to ensure they are stll aware "NILIF" and make them sit, wait, eye contact for food or toy, etc. 

But I don't know or utilize all the principles of it, I have toys laying around at all times that they can play with whenever they want - they don't have to do anything to earn them. Most days I just toss the food to them in a bowl after the early months of training, etc. 

My dogs are all very respectful and obedient. I don't enfoce it unless an issue comes up, which is rare.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I choose that I start it with all puppies. 

I do the same as the previous two posters, basically. Start out strong to ensure boundaries/rules are known, and then relax a little as they become compliant regularly. Now I only ask for sits with each dog at random times, it's not for every walk/feeding/door/fetch game.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I chose the last as I really do not know, nor have ever used it. But I do take puppies through a lot of classes during their first year, so they do get a good idea of what they need to do, we bond and trust each other through training, and they learn that listening to me is a good idea.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hammer: I swear I should start wearing my glasses when reading the boards.

I selected: _I have used NILIF when one of my dogs has an issue, then use it with all dogs._

And I should have selected: _I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog

_I've only used it a few times with my problem children (and it has always worked pretty good!)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I selected that I used parts of NILIF as well. 

I may not use it 100% , but I use it as a tool. When there are changes in the home, or something that has caused stress through out dogdom, I'll bring it in 100% for a little while. I think it helps bring back something that is normal to them, something they understand. Something they can count on. It helps stablize dogdom. 

When I have company, and I can tell that Hondo makes them nervous, I'll give them treats to provide to Hondo. In my mind, just feeding the dog doesn't help take the edge of for the human. It might for the dog, but to the human having a large dog stare them in the eye while they hand feed them a treat might be a little intimidating. But, having the human tell the dog to sit, and receive a response from the dog gives the human a feeling of control. It helps bridge that gap. 

I don't make any of my dogs work for their meals. However, if I am preparing their meals, and they have the zoomies, they will sit and wait. If they are jumping on the door to be let in, they have to sit and wait. And nobody begs at my house. That is a no-no. 

Everymorning before I go to work, everyone gets a treat. They are being treated because I'm leaving. They don't work for it. Every night before I get into bed, everyone gets a treat. They don't work for it. They are being treated because it's the end of the day, quiet time. So in fact, the treats aren't exactly free - but they don't have to do anything physical to get them. 

I don't think NILIF has to be black and white.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I chose "There are parts that I use on my dogs". I had never heard of NILIF until I started poking around this forum but the little that I have read about it fits some things that I do with my dogs. I set the rules and boundaries early so, for the most part, the pooches know what they can and cannot do.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess I do a combo of the last two. I don't actively think I do NILIF, but rather just expect a certain set of behaviors from my dogs. Elsa has earned certain things by having manners...she gets to get on the furniture, etc. Some stuff is totally against NILIF in the sense that I regularly use her jumping on me to get ramped up for training...on the other hand she is NOT allowed to do it to people she encounters out and about and she is a very polite dog overall, so I haven't really had to enforce it too much.

However, with fosters it's a totally different ballgame. They usually get tethered to me and I rule a bit with an iron fist. But I don't think of those as my dogs and they are generally not dogs that I am worried about integrating into the house for a long-term basis, but rather trying to make them as "adoptable" as soon as possible.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I leave toys out too, or most of them at least - I reserve some, like tug toys, that they can only use with the humans. And the "no attention on demand" thing is only for pushy behaviors that I want to extinguish, otherwise I don't worry about it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I chose _I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog_ because I didn't have them as pups. I started them both out using it when I got them and still use it when needed. Toys are always out..(well were until this weekend when I discovered "who" has been stealing them)....but they can play with their toys daily, except for tugs, Orbee ball, special training stuff and of course the flirt pole. 

I am now trying to teach them to pick up their toys & place in a basket so no more are stolen...and working on a fix to prevent neighbor dog from jumping in to take our toys. (She evidently jumps in, steals toys to take home to chew up...last one was a nearly new Froggy Cuz! Expensive lesson!!)


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I use it for some things. My vast inheritance Zoey is a beggar for attention and if I break out treats she goes through the ceiling...barking running around in a highly excited manner. Hence the cookie rules.
*you must shut your pie hole 
*you must sit and wait just outside the kitchen.

I do these type of things to keep the competion down between the girls. And, so Alice doesn't try and fix the crazy little high pitched dog. There's quite the size difference there.

They aren't allowed on the furniture as Zoey will jump up uninvited and be pushy for attention. (she's gotten better about this) I've found that either by invitation; or all dogs treated the same works better. What I do for one, I do for the other. If one dog isn't allowed on the couch then they both aren't.
Alice never as a puppy. Zoe has "old lady" syndrome which meant my elderly mother treated her as a little human and never took her outside and never established any rules. (I love this little annoying dog--she has gotten better...she doesn't run with scissors anymore ) 
Doors are my pet peeve, dogs with no door manners bug me so I work hard at that. If that's NILF, then I guess I use it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was torn between two answers, "_I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog_" and "_I do not use NILIF, though some of our regular training or management might be similar_."

I chose "_I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog_" but really my answer is a mix of those two, so it should be more like, I do not use NILIF but some training/management I do when necessary with an individual dog might be similar.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog.
I never used it on young puppies, but have used it on foster.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog.
> I never used it on young puppies, but have used it on foster.


How come not on young puppies? I have been using NILIF on my pup, but now I'm starting to feel guilty. I never leave him any toys for more than 10 mins, and I allways have to play with him to have him play with his toys (building drive) then I take his toys imediatly away after play. I wonder if this will make him want to play with me less with his toys. I think I'm exagerating.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I use NILIF when necessary with an individual dog.
> I never used it on young puppies, but have used it on foster.


How come not on young puppies? I have been using NILIF on my pup, but now I'm starting to feel guilty. I never leave him any toys for more than 10 mins, and I allways have to play with him to have him play with his toys (building drive) then I take his toys imediatly away after play. I wonder if this will make him want to play with me less with his toys. I think I'm exagerating.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's good to have some toys held in reserve that they only get to play with with YOU, but I also always have toys around that they can play with on their own. Personally, I want my dogs to be able to entertain themselves to a certain degree, so there's a toy box on the office floor and they can root around and pick out a ball to play with or a bone to chew while I'm doing something else. Everything goes back in the box prior to vacuuming once a week, but other than that the toys stay where the dogs leave them. 

With young puppies especially, I have toys everywhere so I can quickly grab one and redirect sharp little teeth off me and onto something more appropriate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> How come not on young puppies? I have been using NILIF on my pup, but now I'm starting to feel guilty. I never leave him any toys for more than 10 mins, and I allways have to play with him to have him play with his toys (building drive) then I take his toys imediatly away after play. I wonder if this will make him want to play with me less with his toys. I think I'm exagerating.


I want my puppies to be very confident, so they not have much corrections placed on them. I think it is better to re-direct the unwanted behaviors, though I've shaped house manners with them, too. 

I had toys all over the place so they would see the appropriate chewing is their toys, not my end tables.
I also held back high value toys for training only. 
I was very, very lucky that both pups I've raised were not destructive and housebroke fine. 
They were crate free at 7 months, but will go in one readily when needed.
NILIF is needed for dogs that are showing some timidness or attitude. 
It lets them know you are the one controlling their world so they can relax and let you take care of things, instead of feeling the need to be "on" all the time.
I resort to it with Onyx, because she tends to be a bully and shows fear aggression.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, I do it almost religiously, however my wife almost never does it. Very annoying


----------

